# Age Old Question



## 7starmantis (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sure this has been done to death, but not since I have been here, so in risk of starting heated discussions.....

Jet Li vs Jackie Chan 

I love these discussions, who would win in a fight? Any takers ?


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Jackie !!
:EG:


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 10, 2002)

Ummm...
Movies or real life?

Movies- Jackie Chan because he would pick up a ladder and knock the motorcycle out of Jet Li's hand. Jackie would then drink some kerosene and burn up Jet.:boxing: Only after a car chase, though.

Real life- Tough call. They might not be able to hit each other because of their experience stunt fighting. But they have had to tell Jet Li to slow down his movements because the camera wouldn't catch the movements correctly (This may be urban legend though). They are both in really good shape, so it would be interesting no matter who walks away.

The real battle should be Billy Blanks vs. Cynthia Rothrock. Battle of the B movies.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh, well, real life I guess, because we all know they will never fight on screen!! 
I'm going to have to go with Jackie hands down. 


7sm


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 10, 2002)

Jet Li!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 10, 2002)

I ment to post a poll, but I forgot, so thats two for jackie, one for Mr Li, and one draw...... not too shaby


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

She has the look she wins!
 
:ladysman:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 10, 2002)

....Hmmmmmmm........Jet Li is fast but Jackie can take so much crap so Im gonna go with Jackie


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *....Hmmmmmmm........Jet Li is fast but Jackie can take so much crap so Im gonna go with Jackie *



,,,,, he can take so much crap is truth, in the movie, but it doesn't mean he can beat Jet Li.  Right?


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

I think what he means is Jackie
 takes such a beating with his stunts.

That thers not much He has not brused or Broken.

Jet's good
Jackie is better.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I mean Jackie Chan does train in lots of different styles and is sorta a dancer from his training as a kid.

I think Jet Li though has more extensive knowledge in certain styles and might make him more of an advanced fighter.

Jackie Chan by no means is a wuss, but his body guard on the other hand is a beast.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 11, 2002)

Jet Li all the way.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## MinnieMin (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Jet Li all the way.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU!!! 
finally I got one person on my side.  

Really, think about it. Jet Li was trained with martial art when he was young in China, and Jackie Chan was trained with Beijing Opera, and it looks nice, but it is not real martial art.  Even thought he practice some art later, but I think it as a second hand Martial art.
If we are given lessons from both of them, what Jackie can teach us and what Jet will teach us?  I love Jackie too and very fan of him, but still if talking about who is the best in martial art?  Jet Li all the way.


----------



## Kong (Oct 12, 2002)

Real life I`d go with Jet Li, he`s won the Chinese Wushu Nationals several times and is an incredibly accomplished martial artist, most of Jackie`s stuff comes from his training in the Peking Opera if I`m not mistaken, mostly show wushu? Jackie`s a crazy stuntman though and could probably take any beating, so it`s tough to say


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kong _
> 
> *Real life I`d go with Jet Li, he`s won the Chinese Wushu Nationals several times and is an incredibly accomplished martial artist, most of Jackie`s stuff comes from his training in the Peking Opera if I`m not mistaken, mostly show wushu? Jackie`s a crazy stuntman though and could probably take any beating, so it`s tough to say *



Actually Jet Li's is more the "show wushu", he has won many competitions but thats all in wushu. Jackie started kung fu as a kid, 12 hours a day everyday or he didn't eat, I think just the training regiment alone puts Jackie in the advantage. Jackie has more actual kung fu training, in many systems, while Jet Li is only trained in wushu. I love Jet li, don't get me wrong, I LOVE his movies, but in a "real world" fight, I think Jackie would have more experience and the advantage. If you haven't read "I Am Jackie Chan", Jackies book, grab it for $6 and read it, it will open your eyes!!

7sm


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 14, 2002)

Jackie Chan would beat Jet Li like he stole something.  Who does everything himself?  Who has no use for cables, for stunt doubles, for anything but himself and the camera?
As an aside, I met Jackie Chan downtown at a book signing.  The guy's at least as wide as he is tall.  Yeah, they make him look cute in the movies, but, um...no.  He looks like an Asian Wolverine or something.
:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Jackie Chan would beat Jet Li like he stole something.  Who does everything himself?  Who has no use for cables, for stunt doubles, for anything but himself and the camera?
> As an aside, I met Jackie Chan downtown at a book signing.  The guy's at least as wide as he is tall.  Yeah, they make him look cute in the movies, but, um...no.  He looks like an Asian Wolverine or something.
> :asian: *



WOW, those asian wolverines are dangerous you know!!


----------



## Kong (Oct 19, 2002)

> Jackie started kung fu as a kid, 12 hours a day everyday or he didn't eat


I don`t know to much about Jackies actual training when he was younger, that sounds harsh though, I will pick up that book if I come over it. When I was younger Jackie was a big inspiration to me in my ma training, but I always wondered how much of what he does is "real" ma and what is just made up movie stuff. 
Jet Li went through a pretty hard training regiment when he was younger, you can read some about it on his website if you like:
http://www.jetli.com/jetli/jet/jet_life_04.php?bw=high


> I had been practicing on a broken foot for two days -- because I'd been too scared to bring it up to anybody! I guess that would count as my first major injury. Well, at least I can laugh about it now.


 Jet Li


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kong _
> 
> *I don`t know to much about Jackies actual training when he was younger, that sounds harsh though, I will pick up that book if I come over it. When I was younger Jackie was a big inspiration to me in my ma training, but I always wondered how much of what he does is "real" ma and what is just made up movie stuff.
> Jet Li went through a pretty hard training regiment when he was younger, you can read some about it on his website if you like:
> ...



Thats true, but I would deffinatly suggest reading Jackies book, it talks about his training as a kid, it would be considered abuse today, but then it just made him, well...Jackie Chan.

I've read alot on Jet Li as well, I love them boht but as far as experience and training in serious "fighting" technique, jackie has it won in my opinion.

7sm


----------

